# Dove soap! Good or bad? Os it a syndet bar



## Newbie89 (Feb 25, 2018)

Just wondering wvertones opinions on dove soap? Is it dage to wash ur face in? Is it the same as a syndett soap can it be ised on your hair Iv attached a pic of the ingredients I sont know if they are food or bad?


----------



## Saffron (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi there. Depends what you mean by 'good' or 'bad'. 
It used to be the only soap I could use on my face before I started making my own soap.  Now I only use my own goatmilk and oatmeal soap as no commercial product comes anywhere close to it.

Why would you want to use it on your hair? Have a look at this article for more information on using soap instead of shampoo:
http://curious-soapmaker.com/soap-as-shampoo.html


----------



## Saffron (Feb 25, 2018)

Just seen the other thread you've started on Dove soap, so am replying here instead of duplicating.

Dove soap is a lye based product. Sodium tallowate, sodium palmitate, sodium stearate are all salts of fatty acids that are created as a result of saponification of tallow, palm oil and strearic acid with lye. 
Here is a Soaping 101 video on Youtube that tries to replicate the Dove soap recipe at home:


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 25, 2018)

Its a blend of soap and syndet. You can use it on your hair if you want, my gramma has been for a couple years now. I really don't think it will be any better than a mild shampoo. Have you looked at trying a sulfate free shampoo?

Personally, I wouldn't try that dupe. I was going to follow the recipe but it seems harsh too me. I know my skin couldn't take it.


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 25, 2018)

Saffron said:


> Hi there. Depends what you mean by 'good' or 'bad'.
> It used to be the only soap I could use on my face before I started making my own soap.  Now I only use my own goatmilk and oatmeal soap as no commercial product comes anywhere close to it.
> 
> Why would you want to use it on your hair? Have a look at this article for more information on using soap instead of shampoo:
> http://curious-soapmaker.com/soap-as-shampoo.html


I just wanted something that was less damaging to my hair! More natural! Your soaps sound nice is there anywhere I can see a recipe


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 25, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Its a blend of soap and syndet. You can use it on your hair if you want, my gramma has been for a couple years now. I really don't think it will be any better than a mild shampoo. Have you looked at trying a sulfate free shampoo?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't try that dupe. I was going to follow the recipe but it seems harsh too me. I know my skin couldn't take it.


I always use sulphate free it just doesn't seem to work for me my hair is so dry and frizzy


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 25, 2018)

Can you name one or two of the shampoos that you have used and didn’t work? What conditioners do you use? Nothing works like whipped Shea, some coconut oil and a dash of Avocado oil for softening dry hair.

Let’s try to reverse engineer a product that might help.

ETA: I hope you know natural doesn’t really mean better? And synthetics are not evil. Look at Castor oil for example, some people swear by it but one or two of its seed could kill a child. Just saying.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 25, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> I always use sulphate free it just doesn't seem to work for me my hair is so dry and frizzy



I belong to a hair forum, you really should join over there to get more precise help. I think your dry hair is more involved than just switching wash methods.

http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/forum.php


----------



## artemis (Feb 25, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> I just wanted something that was less damaging to my hair! More natural! Your soaps sound nice is there anywhere I can see a recipe



I just wanted to point out that "more natural" and "less damaging" aren't  going to automatically be the same thing. As noted elsewhere, sometimes the synthetic is safer or gentler than the so-called natural thing.


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 25, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> Can you name one or two of the shampoos that you have used and didn’t work? What conditioners do you use? Nothing works like whipped Shea, some coconut oil and a dash of Avocado oil for softening dry hair.
> 
> Let’s try to reverse engineer a product that might help.
> 
> ETA: I hope you know natural doesn’t really mean better? And synthetics are not evil. Look at Castor oil for example, some people swear by it but one or two of its seed could kill a child. Just saying.


Iv used alterna cavier moisture shampoo, morrocan oil, palmers coco and olive shampoo! Whipped shea? Sounds intrestinf I make a body cream by whipping shea butter with avacado, coco and almond oil its great for my skin! Can I put that in my hair? Would it not make it greasy? Conditioners I tend to use whichever comes with the shampoo, or I have used hemp oil or almond! Avacado I soaked my hair in overnight but it went so dry it was strange! Aslo I tried castor oil as a mask and omg I could not get it out for days! How do people ise this??


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 25, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I belong to a hair forum, you really should join over there to get more precise help. I think your dry hair is more involved than just switching wash methods.
> 
> http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/forum.php


Thank you will check it out


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 25, 2018)

So for my very dry African hair, I wash my hair once a week with conditioner ( I make my own) and while my hair is still damp, I take a little whipped Butter ( Shea, Virgin Coconut and Avocado oil) and apply to my hair. 

I wash with Shampoo every month(Make my own) and then use an intense conditioner for conditioning (Make my own) leave for like an hour, rinse out with cold water, apply a little whipped butter. I twist my hair with a bit of hair cream( Make my own) and jut let it be. Maybe twice a week, touch it up with a leave in conditioner and go my way.

I brush my hair maybe twice a week at most. When am detangling while washing my hair with plenty conditioner in my hair and during the week when I feel I need to redo my hair but with plenty leave in. I don’t brush my hair when it’s dry. Breakage City Baby


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 25, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> So for my very dry African hair, I wash my hair once a week with conditioner (


Oh really so you dont use any shampoo atall? Thats interesting :-/


----------



## bathgeek (Feb 25, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Oh really so you dont use any shampoo atall? Thats interesting :-/



Her second paragraph says she uses shampoo monthly.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 25, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> So for my very dry African hair, I wash my hair once a week with conditioner ( I make my own) and while my hair is still damp, I take a little whipped Butter ( Shea, Virgin Coconut and Avocado oil) and apply to my hair.
> 
> I wash with Shampoo every month(Make my own) and then use an intense conditioner for conditioning (Make my own) leave for like an hour, rinse out with cold water, apply a little whipped butter. I twist my hair with a bit of hair cream( Make my own) and jut let it be. Maybe twice a week, touch it up with a leave in conditioner and go my way.
> 
> I brush my hair maybe twice a week at most. When am detangling while washing my hair with plenty conditioner in my hair and during the week when I feel I need to redo my hair but with plenty leave in. I don’t brush my hair when it’s dry. Breakage City Baby


I have a vendor that is African American making products for his community. He uses raw shea, sweet almond oil and castor oil which he whips. It was funny because he gave me one and I told him it is dangerous to give someone who makes the products I make a jar of his hair/body butter. We were selling in the same market at one time. LOL, I did promise to not duplicate it and I have not, but it is a lovely product and would certainly work on dry fuzzy hair. I really do not like whipped butters but the castor makes a big difference in the feel. He only scents it with spearmint and it is wonderful. You might try it sometime


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 25, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> So for my very dry African hair, I wash my hair once a week with conditioner ( I make my own) and while my hair is still damp, I take a little whipped Butter ( Shea, Virgin Coconut and Avocado oil) and apply to my hair.
> 
> I wash with Shampoo every month(Make my own) and then use an intense conditioner for conditioning (Make my own) leave for like an hour, rinse out with cold water, apply a little whipped butter. I twist my hair with a bit of hair cream( Make my own) and jut let it be. Maybe twice a week, touch it up with a leave in conditioner and go my way.
> 
> I brush my hair maybe twice a week at most. When am detangling while washing my hair with plenty conditioner in my hair and during the week when I feel I need to redo my hair but with plenty leave in. I don’t brush my hair when it’s dry. Breakage City Baby


I might have to try this? Do you have your recipe for the shampoo and co ditioner I would be ontrested to five it a go! I will deco try the shea butter just I jist apply like a serum say a 5 pence size amount?


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 25, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I have a vendor that is African American making products for his community. He uses raw shea, sweet almond oil and castor oil which he whips. It was funny because he gave me one and I told him it is dangerous to give someone who makes the products I make a jar of his hair/body butter. We were selling in the same market at one time. LOL, I did promise to not duplicate it and I have not, but it is a lovely product and would certainly work on dry fuzzy hair. I really do not like whipped butters but the castor makes a big difference in the feel. He only scents it with spearmint and it is wonderful. You might try it sometime


I like the sound of this! Whenever I have tried castor oil its made my hair sticky maybe with the mix it will be ok! Or mabe I applied too much! Ohhh I love a a spearmint


----------

